# soundblaster



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

hello. My problem is windows 7. I was wondering if you could download everything on windows xp from my desktop pc ,and then transfer results from REW to my laptop which has windows 7 .If this works guide me through process please. I'm not very computer savy. 
THANKS HOTRIZE.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> hello. My problem is windows 7. I was wondering if you could download everything on windows xpfrom my desktop pc ,and then transfer results from REW to my laptop which has windows 7 .If this works guide me through process please. I'm not very computer savy.


I'm afraid you're not getting your message across ( at least to me ) .

For instance ;

_ What's the point in trying to include your new ( Win7 ) laptop into your measurement process ? 
- If it is because your old machine isn't hooked up to the internet / then please say so .


[ii] If your Soundblaster soundcard works better on an older computer that's running XP / then run REW on that older computer and keep all your measurements on that machine .
- You can always transfer files from one machine to the other by using a  USB memory stick ( flash drive ) . 

- 

- Simply keep a working copy of REW on both machines .

[iii] If your XP machine doesn't have internet access / then download REW onto any computer that does ( to the desktop for easy retreival ) .

> Download ;  *wizardinstallv5.01beta7.exe * . 

> When you first click on the file to download , choose "Save" ( instead of running the installer ) .










> Once you choose "Save" , a dialogue box opens asking you where do you want to save it . Choose DeskTop .










> Insert a USB Memory Stick into your compter ( that has the new downloaded REW file ) .
> Double Click the memory sticks icon to open its' window ( from within my computer ) .










> Drag the file to "Copy" the "wizardinstallv5.01beta7.exe" file onto your USB memory sticks' window , 

> properly dismount the memory stick from your host computer ,
> & then pull memory stick out of your new computer, 
> plug the memory stick into your computer running XP, 
> open up the window showing the contents of the memory stick, 
> find the "wizardinstallv5.01beta7.exe" file, 
> ( drag & drop to ) copy that file to the desktop of your XP computer. 
> DoubleClick on the "wizardinstallv5.01beta7.exe" file , and run through the installation procedure .

cheers <> :sn:_


----------



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks so much for info. The reason I need to use xp is because I can't get my laptop with windows 7 to work with the soundblaster 24 bit external .I can't calibrate the card with windows 7.
My desktop has xp so i thought I could set it up on desktop,and then transfer results to laptop.
THANKS AGAIN HOTRIZE


----------

